# POOH BEARS MUMMY EXPECTING FOR 2ND TIME!!! ....



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck for panel tomorrow..... to all 3 of you!

Can't wait to hear you've been approved for a second time!


Thinking of you!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I second that!!! let us know as soon as you can
Love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck hun, i'm sure you'll walk it  

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good Luck - lets hope you don't have to long of a wait for number 2 - you just never know - we waited just under 5 months for our DD, a lovely baby of 9 months old.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

good luck pbm!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Good luck PBM family!!!!!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

awww Ever and girls,

Thanks so much for this post, it really means alot to me. 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK   only one more sleep to go and then i will be an expectant mummy again, time to stuff a cushion up my jumper.  

I feel excited and nervous all at once. Panel is 11 tomorrow. 

Andrea, we are hoping not to wait to long, SW even talked about a placement before Xmas, but i am trying not to get my hopes up.

Love a very excited PBMx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

loads of luck PBM   ..sure you'll be fine 


kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow PBM wouldn't that be great if they told you today about a new addition with placement before Christmas! 

Did you find the second time around adopting a lot easier?

We did, I'm not sure if it's because you know what to expect the second time or what! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope you have had good news.
Thinking of you
Love
OT x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Girls,

We  they answer was yes. I am now officially and expectant mummy again, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo Hoo 

 to you all 

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

PBM, great news I am thrilled for you!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi PBM!



CONGRATULATIONS! KNEW YOU COULD DO IT AGAIN!!!

     

Thanks for letting us know! I've been checking this thread all day for news!!!
You've been approved for ?? Is it 0-2 again, either gender, more than 1 ??

Oh well, happy days whatever you're expecting!!
Hope you don't have to wait too long for some exciting news!!!!

 So pleased for you!  

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news PBM

Hoping its not long till you are matched

Hugs

Mez
xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

PBM

mega  

fantastic news!! Hope your wait isnt too long

A
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever,

We have been approved for 1 child age 0-12 months, this fits in with age gap of 2 years with poohbear. We would like a girl but have been approved for either. Not long till your panel hun, good luck, are you still lokig at 2.?

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations PBM, hope your wait isn't too long.

Theres a few of us newly 'expectant' mummies about, been a good couple of weeks for great news - long may it continue!

Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya PBM

i have got   in my eyes - happy tears. Congratulations to your family.

Keep us updated.

lots of love camly xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi again PBM

No, we're going to panel for just 1 this time (and maybe another in a couple of years!).
We're there 4 weeks and 4 days away (not that I'm counting!) and hopefully we're going for 0-2yrs. (As you say it coincides with the 2yr gap), although sw knows she's on the hunt for under 1 if poss this time!
Not bothered which flavour we get this time, although another girl would be easier as we have so much pink stuff!

Hope you hear something really really soon x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever,

Pink! I am hoping to go pink mad really soon. Just been shopping for pooh bear today and got him some really cool stuff at the outlet village from Mexx and Timberland, but did have a sneeky peek at the girls things too . If we do get a girl i will be having a sale of all the lovely boys things i have but keeping hold of it all atthe moment.

Like you we are hoping for under 1. I think you are right to go for 1 at a time. We always wanted two children but i do think we may do it again in the future 3,4,5? who knows.  

TTFN PBMx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww wonderful news PBM XX

Laine


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

PBM

Congratulations.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for your next arrival.

Tracey x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry I missed this the first time round... many congrats PBM... you are brave doing it all again.
Love C xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congrats Pooh bears Mummy, DH and DS

Hope you don't have long to wait to get a brother or sister for Pooh Bear

Love
Karen and the girls


----------

